# How to bend PVC pipe



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

I found this video on how to bend PVC pipe and thought it might be a good reference for a lot of us here.

How to bend PVC pipe


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks! That will come in handy for a cemetery arch I want to add to my entrance pillars.

Demon Dog


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks ! same thing here i will have to use that for sure for an arch


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

That is useful information Jaybo, I made my Santa Jack Skellington out of pvc last year, I think I used that on him instead of elbows. I will keep it in mind for future props.


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I use that technique all the time but never thought of adding sand to the pipe...guess that would help it keep from kinking too much. Very cool video! Thanks!

-EEric


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what type of heat gun that was? I can tell it's not a hair dryer.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a heat gun like this one:








You can pick them up at hardware stores, Home Depot, etc. It works much like a hairdryer, but it gets a lot hotter. You can also use them for aging tombstones.


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish I would have known about the sand before I saw this video. It would have saved me a LOT of frustration!  I figured there were other poor souls such as myself who could benefit from this video.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

The heat gun that I use has 3 heat settings. On it's highest setting it will burn wood easily.
For this application, I would suggest using the heat gun on it's lowest setting. Although it will take longer, you want to just soften the PVC not melt it.
Also, as the tutorial says...leave the PVC on the former while it returns to room temperature.
PVC, like vinyl seems to have a "memory" and will try to return to it's original shape if removed from the former too soon.


----------



## JD 1972 (Aug 30, 2009)

A torch can be used for the same effect. Just be careful not to burn the pipe. Also keep a wet
cloth to cool an help shape the pipe with


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

The sand is a great idea for keeping the pvc form kinking or collapsing. Very useful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm confused here, where was the sand used?


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Inside the pvc. So it will hold its shape while bending


----------



## SolaraLover (Sep 26, 2009)

I am a scrapbooker, and I have a heat embossing gun that I used for this too. It worked really well.


----------

